

GearmanHQ: Background processing in the cloud. - perplexes
http://www.gearmanhq.com/

======
rafamvc
Do you need to have the source code also deployed there? What about data?

~~~
soysamurai
Initially workers are hosted by you but down the road we're looking to add
some nice hosted / management features for those who want it (think github
hooks for auto-deployment / upgrading of workers) If your data is sensitive
you can always encrypt it without too much overhead. We're working on
supporting SSL for transport and we have IP-based restriction to queues along
with a management console. In our experience, most of the data that goes
through our systems is pretty meaningless without context (but we understand
that some folks will want something a little extra.)

